# Mozzerella Cheese Failure



## spindleandwheel

Well, not once but twice have I totally failed to get a break on a batch of Mozzarella cheese. I don't know what the problem is, my curd comes out looking like spongy mess. The whey separates entirely, covering the curd stuff and is just wierd.

I followed the recipe, http://biology.clc.uc.edu/fankhauser/Cheese/Mozzarella_American/Mozzarella_American.html perfectly, but I did double it. I checked and rechecked and I added exactly double the ingredients but I don't know what I did wrong.

I had two gallons of milk, and I warmed it slowly to 88 degrees. Then I stirred 2 1/2 tea of citric acid into 1/2 c cool water. I dissolved 1 t liquid rennet into the water....I read that one teas liquid rennet is the same as one junket tablet.

Anyhow, so I add the acid and stir very well, then the rennet and leave it to sit. But when I come back it's nothing like the picture. The whey has seperated, and the weird curd stuff is under about 4 inches of whey. It looks spongy and stringy and not right at all.

So what could be the problem? My rennet is new, and I used it once and it worked. I did refrigerate it after that, but it should be good, it's new. The goat milk is pasteurized, and very fresh. DO I need Calcium Chloride?

I can't figure out whats wrong. Can I use the recipe here on this site, only leave out the lipase powder?

"Mozzarella Cheese
2gal milk
3tsp citric acid powder
1/2tsp liquid rennet
1/8tsp lipase (believe me, that's plenty, you can really taste it)
1/2cup cool water divided in half
1/4cup warm water"

This looks almost the same, but no lipase powder, and HALF the rennet, and a little more citric acid. Did I add to much rennet?

I want to make this cheese, that everyone swears is SO easy.... I keep trying and trying and now I feel miserable that I have wasted 4 gallons of milk. I am not stupid, but I feel like I am because twice I have done the same thing wrong and I don't know what it is I am doing.... Please help me cheese making experts!


----------



## Sondra

Well I tried Ricki's 30 min moz and it didn't turn out at all either would stretch for love nor money haven't tried moz again yet.


----------



## Guest

> I had two gallons of milk, and I warmed it slowly to 88 degrees. Then I stirred 2 1/2 tea of citric acid into 1/2 c cool water.


Citric should be added to COLD milk. Try my recipe in the sticky 

Christy


----------



## spindleandwheel

Christy,
Can I omit the lipase powder?

Allena
JMJ


----------



## Guest

The lipase adds flavor. If you omit it, you might want to add more salt or herbs.

Christy


----------



## goatmom

Yesterday I had Monz failure #3 - grumble - I am determined to make it, unlike Sondra who has sense enough to stop after the first one!!!!

Ginger


----------



## 2Sticks

I've been wanting to try making the Mozzarella but have been leary. Tried some that a fiend made once and it was dry and chewy 


Tamera


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does

This is a great simple, easy cheese to make and fun to get the kids involved in because they will like to do the stretching.

Simple Mozzarella

2 gallons of milk cooled to 55-60 degrees. In one bowl mix 3 teaspoons of Citric Acid powder into 1/4 c. distilled water. In another bowl mix 1/2 tsp Lipase Powder into 1/4 cup distilled water and in another bowl mix 1/2 teaspoon plus 6 more drops of liquid rennet with 1/4 cup distilled water. Let the Lipase mixture set for 20 minutes to strengthen the taste (makes it really good) stir in the Citric Acid solution to the milk, then stir in the Lipase Powder solution. Turn your fire on to medium and bring the temp up to 88 degrees. Add in the Rennet solution and stir in an up and down motion. When the temp reaches between 90 and 100 degrees it will start to clump up. Bring it up to 105 degrees and turn off the fire. Dip your curds out into a fairly large pyrex bowl. Go stick them in the microwave for 35 seconds. I use SS tongs and pick the curds up and string them out several times, lifting and pulling and pour off the whey into the sink that works out of them. Stick it back into the microwave for another 35 seconds, sprinkle 1 teaspoon salt over the top of the curds and start the stretching thing again, over and over until they start cooling off. Then for the third and last time stick it back in the microwave for another 35 seconds, stretch them some more over and over and over. They will get shiny. Then before they cool off too much pinch it off into 3 balls and drop them into a bowl of ice water to cool. When they are cool put them in a baggie and refrigerate or freeze (IF THEY LAST THAT LONG.) Fun fun and so easy. I haven't weighed them, but with my Alpine milk this recipe makes 3 baseball size balls of cheese.

Don't be afraid to try it. I've never had it fail.


----------



## Sondra

That is the one I used except no lipase pd and it was just plain nasty. and didn't stretch worth a darn Threw it out and the cats wouldn't touch it.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does

Hmmm... wonder what went wrong.


----------



## Sondra

I think my citric acid was old one of these days will try it again when I get up the gumption To darn hot to think let alone cook something besides a pot pie in the micro wave. And I am lazy


----------



## Guest

You might need more citric. It can be tricky to make Mozzarella with late lactation milk. Here is a good article,
http://www.gourmetsleuth.com/recipe_mozprov.htm

Christy


----------



## Sunny Daze

I haven't been very successful with mozz either. Haven't had the motivation lately to give it another try but need too...mine was sort of dry and chewy...


----------



## MysticHollowGoats

tap, tap tapping my fingers waiting on another goat to freshen so I can finally try this.


----------



## Guest

I gotta try making Mozzarella. Right now I am on a feta kick. I love that stuff. Christy's recipe makes the BEST feta.

Sara


----------



## birdiegirl

I made a batch of mozzarella following Christy's recipe in the sticky at the tope of the forum- it was the fastest, easiest, BEST-TASTING (and stretchiest!) mozzarella that I have made (of all the 10 batches I have under my belt so far.......) I highly recommend it! 

Donna


----------



## LynninTX

late lactation milk is bad? With cheese prices I WANT to make this!


----------



## Guest

Go ahead and try it Lynn. I make my recipe with late lactation milk and it works. If you have trouble add a little more citric to the next batch.

Donna and Sara, I'm glad you like my recipes :biggrin

Christy


----------



## paulaswrld

Here is a video to watch on making fast mozzarella....works great for me everytime.
http://www.leeners.com/mozzarella-video.html

Paula


----------



## LynninTX

I hope they do this as a class at Vickie's... in the sticks... dial up = NO videos on the computer


----------



## Guest

My wife and I make it all the time. I like it with the lipase, but she likes it without. The lipase gives it more flavor. We have never had it to fail even milking at the end of a 10 month lactation into the fall. The kids gobble it up like it's candy. My wife will stretch it and then roll some of it out in cheese sticks instead of the balls and drop it in the cold water. Kids love them. We used some on meatball subs just the other day. It doesn't last long at our house.


----------



## birdiegirl

I have now made several batches of mozzerella cheese, using Christy's recipe. Works everytime, stretchiest cheese I've ever seen! Tastes great, although I use a bit less lipase than is recommended. It is fantastic- I brought some to work with me, and my veterinarian- who will not touch goat milk, was very impressed.
I will have try forming it into cheese sticks instead of balls.


----------



## feistygoatwoman

Well, just tried it....didn't work. I am getting curds but when I try to move them to the water bath they completely fall apart. I don't think this is what it should do. I am kind of at a loss. I followed Christy's recipe to a T. Grrrrr.... I think I am just going to give up on that and try something a little simpler....how does brain surgery sound?!?!??!


----------



## Guest

I'm sorry the Mozzarella didn't work for you. Some people have trouble making it work with late lactation milk. when did your doe freshen?

Christy


----------



## feistygoatwoman

She freshened in March, so I guess that is probably late.Oh well, I guess I will waite!


----------



## birdiegirl

Is there anything different that you have to do with late lactation milk, in order to make it work? my last batch worked out okay, but I am now in my 7th month of milking, so I expect I may start having a harder time with it.


----------



## Guest

For some it is never a problem. I make Mozzarella and my does freshened in Feb. If you don't get a good stretch you can add a little more citric.



> when I try to move them to the water bath they completely fall apart


Did you leave the curd in the whey and set the cheese pot in the water bath, or did you remove the curd and put it in water? You are supposed to leave it in the pot 

Christy


----------



## feistygoatwoman

Did you leave the curd in the whey and set the cheese pot in the water bath, or did you remove the curd and put it in water? You are supposed to leave it in the pot 

Christy
[/quote]

OOPS!!!!! Well, I kind of missed that part....hehe! well, I guess I will have to try it again....this time I will follow the actual directions...Sometimes I amaze myself on how dumb I can be!!


----------

